# When will I receive my 1099 from Uber?



## Tristan Zier

Hey all,

We've received a lot of questions at www.tryzen99.com recently about when Uber drivers receive their 1099 (and what a 1099 even is!), so figured I'd summarize the information you need to know here.

*Is the 1099 a form I file?*
Nope - this is the tax form that a company sends to their contractors. For Uber and Lyft, the two types you might hear of are:

*1099-K* - for driving services. You likely won't receive one since the requirements for a 1099-K to be sent are >$20K in payments AND >200 payments. Since you get paid weekly, you likely won't qualify for a paper form 1099-K.
*1099-MISC* - for driver referral bonuses or other bonuses. You'll receive one if you were paid over $600.
*When will I receive the 1099, if I'm sent one?*
If you are sent a 1099, the company must postmark it by 1/31/15, so you'd receive it sometime in February (or potentially via email).

*Do I need to submit the 1099 with my taxes?*
No. You'll report this income on your Schedule C, which is where you record your business earnings and expenses to calculate your business profit. Keep the 1099 for your records though.

*What if I don't receive a 1099?*
You'll just self-report your income on your Schedule C. Two ways to do this:

Best: add up all the payments you received from Uber to your bank account. This is because 99.9% of you are on the cash basis of accounting, so only pay taxes on income you have received cash from.
OK: look at the amount they paid you in your partner dashboard, if Uber shares this information.
FYI, Uber still reports payments to the government, so the government knows that you received income. Their computer systems may flag you for an audit if you don't report this income.

*Where can I learn more about expenses / tax forms / etc for Uber drivers?*
We have a free guide for rideshare drivers at the top here attached to this post.

This will take you through the tax forms you need to know, plus the expenses you can write off as a rideshare driver.

Other questions? Post them here, happy to answer them!


----------



## Desert Driver

Tristan Zier said:


> Hey all,
> 
> We've received a lot of questions at www.tryzen99.com recently about when Uber drivers receive their 1099 (and what a 1099 even is!), so figured I'd summarize the information you need to know here.
> 
> *Is the 1099 a form I file?*
> Nope - this is the tax form that a company sends to their contractors. For Uber and Lyft, the two types you might hear of are:
> 
> *1099-K* - for driving services. You likely won't receive one since the requirements for a 1099-K to be sent are >$20K in payments AND >200 payments. Since you get paid weekly, you likely won't qualify for a paper form 1099-K.
> *1099-MISC* - for driver referral bonuses or other bonuses. You'll receive one if you were paid over $600.
> *When will I receive the 1099, if I'm sent one?*
> If you are sent a 1099, the company must postmark it by 1/31/15, so you'd receive it sometime in February (or potentially via email).
> 
> *Do I need to submit the 1099 with my taxes?*
> No. You'll report this income on your Schedule C, which is where you record your business earnings and expenses to calculate your business profit. Keep the 1099 for your records though.
> 
> *What if I don't receive a 1099?*
> You'll just self-report your income on your Schedule C. Two ways to do this:
> 
> Best: add up all the payments you received from Uber to your bank account. This is because 99.9% of you are on the cash basis of accounting, so only pay taxes on income you have received cash from.
> OK: look at the amount they paid you in your partner dashboard, if Uber shares this information.
> FYI, Uber still reports payments to the government, so the government knows that you received income. Their computer systems may flag you for an audit if you don't report this income.
> 
> *Where can I learn more about expenses / tax forms / etc for Uber drivers?*
> We have a free guide for rideshare drivers at the top here (also attached): https://www.tryzen99.com/blog_posts
> 
> This will take you through the tax forms you need to know, plus the expenses you can write off as a rideshare driver.
> 
> Other questions? Post them here, happy to answer them!


For me, the Uber and Lyft 1099's will be among the hundred or so I get every year starting next week, I reckon.


----------



## jason_womack

How much is the Obamacare penalty going to be?


----------



## Desert Driver

jason_womack said:


> How much is the Obamacare penalty going to be?


You mean you don't have healthcare coverage?


----------



## jason_womack

With the premiums that people are getting with the deductibles as high as they are no way.


----------



## Tristan Zier

jason_womack said:


> With the premiums that people are getting with the deductibles as high as they are no way.


Should definitely check to see if you qualify for a subsidy. A lot of people don't realize that they actually qualify (can learn more in our guide to health insurance here: https://www.tryzen99.com/blog_posts/what-independent-contractors-should-know-about-health-insurance).

Another thing that people don't know: if you and your spouse aren't eligible for an employer sponsored plan, you can write off your monthly premiums on your Form 1040 (personal taxes due 4/15/15). More on restrictions/etc here: https://www.tryzen99.com/blog_posts/understanding-the-self-employed-health-insurance-tax-deduction


----------



## Lyft4uDC

I qualified and I need my 1099 form from uber to help pay it.


----------



## Tristan Zier

Lyft4uDC said:


> I qualified and I need my 1099 form from uber to help pay it.


Hey Lyft4uDC - what do you mean by "I qualified"? Is this in reference to the 1099-MISC, i.e. you received over $600 in payouts for driver referrals?

As mentioned, they have until 1/31/15 to postmark the 1099. Also, the 1099 is just for your records. If you don't receive one, you'll just self-report the income.


----------



## Sopheap Pal

I can't access my partner app because Uber deleted my account after they deactivated my account. I sent email that I need my 1099 but they haven't replied. So frustrated


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Sopheap Pal said:


> I can't access my partner app because Uber deleted my account after they deactivated my account. I sent email that I need my 1099 but they haven't replied. So frustrated


This is a year old thread. Maybe you should post as a new thread under taxes.


----------

